# Adria Izola instruction manual.



## sozo

Have just collected my 2007 adria izola. Was a private sale and comes with no instruction manual. As I seem to be at the age were written instructions last longer than verbal ones, I wondered if anyone could please help!
Also would like to replace a cracked door handle-any thoughts who to approach as seems spare parts are not easy to come by reading the forum!
Many thank


----------



## oxford-wanderer

*ADRIA*

Hi sozo

You could try ringing Chelston Motorhomes on - 01823 662075, they are Adria dealers.

Paul


----------



## sozo

Thanks Paul


----------



## Tinyk

I have one with my Izola book pack but its not the sort of thing you can scan in.

Chelstons will probably stock it or be able to get it for you. Ill have a look when i get home and see just how big the manual is, they have a separate one for most appliances fitted to the van.


----------



## sozo

Thanks-have been in touch with Chelstons and waiting for them to get back to me. I have info on heater and fridge but nothing on the switches above the door.


----------



## Tinyk

Damn I am sorry forgot all about this.

That manual is in sheet format in my book pack, give me five to scan it in for you.

Kevin


----------



## Tinyk

Ok here you go, I promise you its this tiny in real life, you may have to zoom in a bit to be able to read it but I have done as best as I can.

If you need anything else let me know

Kevin

www.baysdale.co.uk/Adria_Panel.pdf


----------



## sozo

Sorry for my long delay in replying-but many thanks for scanning the info for me. Problems with the leisure battery not charging so have had a transformer fitted. Taken a while to sort out electrics but this seems to be a common problem with Adrias.


----------



## UncleNorm

Hi Sozo!

I trust you're well! 

You said: *Problems with the leisure battery not charging so have had a transformer fitted. Taken a while to sort out electrics but this seems to be a common problem with Adrias.*

That's strange. We've only been interested in Adrias for a couple of years but we have never heard of this 'common problem with Adrias'. Ours appears to be fine. :roll: :wink: Any more info?

Stay well!


----------

